# Iso 7010 مواصفات الدولية الخاصة باشارات وعلامات السلامة



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

مقدمة 


مواصفات اصدار 2003

مواصفات مؤخدة من iso 7010












مسافة العرض للرؤية

====
برنامج [h=1]CP-Symbols Architectural - Safety and evacuation[/h]
الخاص باشارات السلامة


----------



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

موقع يساعد في اعداد لوحة ارشاد حول مخاطر ومتطلبات السلامة 
http://www.online-sign.com/

ما عليك الا الاختيار المطلوب ومن ثم حفطها في جهازك pdf


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## sayed00 (16 سبتمبر 2015)

دائما مميز يا الغالي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور أخي العزيز
مواضيعك دائماَ مميزة


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------

